# What is the size of your boat?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

What is the size of your boat?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

42 feet, of pure lines


----------



## scolil (Mar 9, 2007)

24' 9" and miles of memories


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

32 feet, and paid for!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

33 feet, and paid for - by the current owner, with a wad of cash leftover and dreams of another boat.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

30'11" Loa, 27'2" Lod


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't vote... my boat isn't _under_ 25 feet and it isn't 26-35 feet...

he he he 

Edit: Has be updated - time to go vote


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

42 feet and even truer lines than Giu's.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Which boat?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

djodenda said:


> Which boat?


Your dink.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

teshannon said:


> 42 feet and even truer lines than Giu's.


This is *SAIL*net...not *YAWN*net.....or *myboatsailslikeawashingmachineandIamtoofatandoldandliketoknitandmacrameandloveoprah*net

geee some people....


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

a pretty 37 footer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Damn, I've been exposed on Sailnet!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

te - could you knit me a set of cozies for my winches?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

36'5"............


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> Damn, I've been exposed on Sailnet!


Knit me a bimini!

34 feet and wise enough to not mess with Giu. (at least while he's looking!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry guys, i've got too many orders for them already. Besides, I can't seem to remember where I put the needles.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

31 feet and teaching me something new all the time.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> This is *SAIL*net...not *YAWN*net.....or *myboatsailslikeawashingmachineandIamtoofatandoldandliketoknitandmacrameandloveoprah*net
> 
> geee some people....


Some of us aren't into the clorox bottle reverse transom look, even if it is a one off custom job. Yes it's fast and well equipped but.....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

CharlieCobra said:


> Some of us aren't into the clorox bottle reverse transom look, even if it is a one off custom job. Yes it's fast and well equipped but.....


But Charlie,
some us had to pay more than twenty bucks for our boats.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

34.5 ft x 14 ft of screaming multi hull condo and proud of it.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> But Charlie,
> some us had to pay more than twenty bucks for our boats.


Tis true... I'm not saying I wouldn't enjoy the hell outta Giulietta but I like the classic "lines" better. Of course, Alex would flat smoke my old boat in a race but that's ok.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

33 feet and paid for!


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

43'10" but size doesn't matter


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

One can of bottom paint.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

13' 8" and it heels like a real sail boat should..



chucklesR said:


> 34.5 ft x 14 ft of screaming multi hull condo and proud of it.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

46'11" and everything costs twice as much as the old B38s5


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

21' and I paid $107 per foot including trailer. Can anyone beat that?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

More importantly, how big is your BBQ???


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

39 foot not including the anchor and wind vane, oh and one BBQ.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

24 paid for feet that looks like a 30 yr old derelict and sails like a dream. oh, and no bbq, dodger or shower thank you very much.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

37'

45' with the davit & dink


----------



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

38' 1985 Cabo Rico docked at Swan Creek Marina, Rock Hall Maryland


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

24 ft, but she thinks she is 30ft. 

Don't tell!
Bristol 24


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

That's nothing.

My 21' er thinks she is over 40.

 

Or is that me?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

0 (zero) feet in reality 38 to 45 in my dreams. I think you should ask the question in a way that lets non boat owners be counted as well.

Father Goose


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I have two BBQs one is the largest Magma I could find and the other the round one (good for pots)...new boat will have two large magmas on it and the round one...nothing beats BBQing on a boat, and nothing worse than making everyone wait 20 minutes while watching the last fed people eat....


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

18' of plywood outside and 30-something feet long inside.. not including metho stove, sink and porta-potti. A bit like Dr Who's Tardis... 

..and just wide enough to fit into the carport with 6" either side.


----------



## johndotson (Jun 26, 2006)

My Pearson Electra is 22-1/2'.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

Gib'Sea 105 = 34 ft.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

*26'*


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Starwind 22 $59.99 per foot with trailer and in the water sailing.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Which boat?


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

Our boat is a Valiant 40 on which I installed a 2 foot bowsprit back in 1987


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

28' of pure pleasure!


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Nike 9.5", Multihull. Doesn't perform well under sail.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

40' Brewer pilothouse, but it seems larger when you are prying the teak off the decks.

John


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

They seem big when you're painting the bottom too.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

34.5' Lod / 39' Loa


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

25 feet of catalina!!!


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*I bought the smallest*

boat that I could fit (stand up in) in under $30K. At 6' 6", I don't have many options. Pearson 10M and a 34 fit the needs. We ended up with a P10M.

DrB


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

29'10" of solid, second-generation Bristol with thousands of blue-water miles under her keel and readying to go again in three weeks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

27'1" of pure enjoyment


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

O'Day 28 that has the cabin of a 30'


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Remeasure...I think you will find it only 27' 13/16"..



sandsailor said:


> 27'1" of pure enjoyment


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

C & C 26'8" Loa, 23' Lwl


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Islander Freeport 36...actually 36.7'


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

*36"-24"-36"*

Check out these measurements. The yachting equivalent of 36"-24"-36" 

Length of waterline: 32'
Length on deck: 41'
Length overall: 49.5'

A long low-aspect sail plan with a clipper bow, overhanging mizzen boom and REALLY long bowsprit. Built back before everyone charged everything by the foot. Of course now I pay as much moorage for my overhangs as I used to for my old boat. 

MedSailor


----------



## mathion (Sep 17, 2003)

36 feet, 30 years old, and she will keep me busy until I retire on her in 6 years.

Matt


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

"Tortuga's Lie" is a Tartan 37, but the rest of the fleet is somewhat smaller.......2-dinks, 3 kayaks, 1 canoe, 1 center console, and a daysailor.....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I would think that we would have more than 219 voters in two weeks.

Does this mean that of the thousands of sailnet members, that only 219 are boat owners?

Maybe we should have a poll; How many members of sailnet own boats?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*or???????*

the rest of them fit in between 25'and 26'


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Canadian Sailcraft 34'


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*size of boat*

catalina 25 tall rig,fixed keel!!


----------



## coastpilot (Jul 23, 2001)

Bigger than I need, smaller than I'd like.
41'3"


----------



## Destiny40 (Apr 7, 2008)

E-40 Ready to rock and roll.


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

41' Morgan ketch/cutter pre out island


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> Your dink.


My boat is 33' My dink?......I ain't telling.


----------



## jbstack82 (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't have a boat currently but miss my 34'


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

O'day 26, says it all


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

Hunter 23.5 and worth every penny.... (Hopefully she will float once I put her in the water.)

Todd H
Thibodaux Louisiana


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

mine is a well traveled Hirsch Gulfstar 45, you can sail an ugly boat.


----------



## dave82 (May 6, 2008)

A very fast 13.5' and a sloooow 30'


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

26' Chrysler - Just right for my wife, cat and me. Makes a perfect (for us) vacation cottage on the water.


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

catalina 36 Mk11...perrrrrfect


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Chrysler 22


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

only 24 but it's C&C and loving it !


----------



## mikethecapt (Nov 20, 2005)

29'11" - all mine - cruising!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own: Morgan 36T racer and an AMF Puffer day sailer 13'
Captain of 56' (sometimes, now.)
I've also been seen in a 24' Pursuit fishing boat...


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

1982 Oday 30 keel/centerboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Boat size*

I have a Hunter 23.


----------



## cal30 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Cal27*

Howzit all,
Sailing a Cal27, Hull #14. 
Homeport- Hale'iwa, Hawaii.
Enjoy the rest of the summer sailing.
Aloha Ka'kou.


----------



## landlockvasailor (Aug 13, 2007)

O'Day 22 shoal


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, 'new' member (although I've been lurking for years), currently with a 1985, 26' Seafarer but had a 19' Starwind for about 4 years.


----------



## billrbell (Jul 16, 2008)

I just aquired a 1977 Hertiage West Indies 38 and am having the time of my life trying find out how everything works. Does anyone have an idea as to how I could get an owners manuel? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an Ericson 39


----------



## pfbanyas (Apr 26, 2000)

Schucker 40


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh. I forgot one boat.
a one meter R/C boat that I throw in the river and play with when it's blowing less than 12 knots. Don't remember who made it. 
Makes a good training device for beginners. Lots of weather helm so it rounds up in a heartbeat.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Islander 26 
Great boat for chesapeake bay. paid for including refit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

13 foot butterfly, forget who makes it.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

46'x23'3"x3'9"


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

William Atkin's "Captain Cicero" 29' 10" x 5' x 8' 9" (Atkin & Co. - Captain Cicero) , technically. It just barely squeezes under the magical 30' mark, it's amazing how much stuff you have to pay for with a boat that is "30' or over"


----------



## mdervage (Sep 20, 2008)

1978 Hudson Force 50 cutter/ketch, center cockpit. She's a big girl, and heavy too.


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

1977 18' Chrysler Buccaneer Daysailer. Shopping for a pocket cruiser next.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I live in Port Townsend, Washington. There just happens to be a 32' steel Pocket Cruiser up in the yard for sale.


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

1976 Ericson 32 ft


----------



## jennycaron (Sep 23, 2008)

1978 Ericson 35 ft


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

26' LOA MacGregor 26M Sloop (50hp)


----------



## countrybumpkin (Sep 4, 2007)

1979 Cal 2-27


----------



## triton104 (Mar 14, 2006)

1960 Pearson Triton 28'4" and
1964 Islander 32'6"


----------



## Jdzimmerman (Sep 24, 2008)

1982 Starwind 22


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

1985 Newport 30 MkIII


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*parothdtoo*

1981 Irwin 46


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

44 feet of well-maintained glass and resin beauty!


----------



## Cerveza (Mar 4, 2008)

1984 Benetau First 26


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

1984 Starwind 22


----------



## jgmartis (Nov 25, 2007)

*Boat size*

1969 19' Newport Holiday A daysailer I restored

1961 26' New Horizons I'm restoring for coatal cruising on the Great Lakes

1970 something 14' Sears Jetwind that I am restoring for my grandson

Restoring old boats is a great way to recycle


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

1977 Supersonic 27'......


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

1987 O'Day 272


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

Jeanneau 54DS


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Sabre 34 MkI paid for and thoroughly enjoyed. She had the advantage of loving PO's and the same for her CO's. Rhythm sails out of Rock Hall, MD.


----------



## TundraDown (Sep 14, 2008)

Islander 28 given a new lease on life. A long period of dry storage and a PO who didn't understand the A-four resulted in my buying it for salvage. All sails almost new and rigging is fine. A rebuilt Moyer A-4 with FW cooling and we have enjoyed a summer's sailing with more to come. Everything is original except for the new Lavac head and a foot pump. It is a well built and very responsive boat. Fun and easy to control in a stiff breeze here along the Maine coast. Tundra Down sails out of Seal Harbor, Maine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sixteen ft nine inches


----------



## svOhJoy (Nov 20, 2008)

Mason 44, actually 43 feet, nine inches.


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

34' bowsprit..


----------



## bobd43769 (Nov 18, 2008)

40 feet of Fun-- great combination of racer/cruiser! (and it's paid for!)


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

34' 3"


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

35 ft 2" at time of purchase....now with davits and a small barb- b- q/....39 ft
C&C35 MKIII k/c...quick...comfortable....stable. Our second home and refuge from the world. We sail out of Rock Creek at the end of the Patapsco.

After 15 years will sell her to move up. Looking at Hans Christian, Slocolm, Saga, Valiant, Tayana, Bristol, or 42 Sabre (hard for me to not have a performance boat after the C&C) 

Dave


----------



## py26129 (Jan 7, 2009)

26 feet & paid fpor & proven in 10 years of cruising with the family.

Matt


----------



## jingles (Dec 6, 2006)

nantucket islander 38


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pearson 36-2 On the Hard*

7 Boat Stands! And $1000 ride back to the water.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Not on the list - 35½ foot  Voted 26-35 because I'm extremely modest (come to think of it that is actually my only flaw...?) 
Don't owe the bank anything (on the boat)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not exactly a universally loved boat, but I love mine, J/105. I also believe it is the perfect boat for sailing here in Hawaii...


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

24' admiral says i need to upgrade soon. love her


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

CT 48 (47ft 10in)


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

50 foot Prout Quasar (catamaran).


----------



## tekphnx (Apr 29, 2009)

O'day Widgeon - 12 ft, 4 in!


----------



## YECAD (Apr 29, 2009)

Frers & Cibils F&C 44 - 43'-9", 12'-6" beam


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 30, 2009)

Another F&C 44

'Milano Blanco'


----------



## YECAD (Apr 29, 2009)

My boat is hull K-21 named ARIA II and kept at the Royal Nova Scotia Yacht Squadron in Halifax, NS, Canada. Tell me about Milano Blanco.


----------



## shantijwk (Nov 11, 2006)

27 feet and paid from my Dad's estate. A parting gift from the man that taught me to sail and so much more...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1976 Cooper Catalina 27 - I'm in the process of a major rebuild this summer in order to be ready for a summer of 2010 departure, south to the tropics.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is K-37, was in Grenada named Rebel Yell, now in Antigua, returning to UK in June for a refit and hopefully blue water stuff next year.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i own a formosa 41 yankee clipper and an ericson 35mII....formosa is my cruiser oof choice , named solitary bird---ericson is and has been for sale.....i am in san diego


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

23 FT. Aquarius day cursier
My frist sail boat


----------



## FlyinNOE (Nov 28, 2008)

40 feet of Beneteau and nearly paid for...

Sailing the waters of the Puget Sound when I'm home.


----------



## hillerpd (Jan 29, 2001)

C & C Landfall 38


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

36'5"


----------



## Driftsailing (Nov 22, 2008)

Endeavour 37, paid for


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

24' and paid for with 20$ bills. HA!


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

mine...is....only....18...feet....long....and that's a stretch, as the P-18 waterline is closer to 17'.....marketing, you know.

BUT, it is new - and it is paid for....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

31 feet, what's a couple of inches among friends.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hunter 37c


----------



## sce56 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Liberty*

27' 6" A beauty of Morgan fast and sleek now if I just knew how to sail like a expert she would be winning cups again.


----------



## StoneAge (Sep 28, 2007)

60' and lovin' it!!


----------



## barelyfloats (Apr 26, 2009)

12' puddle jumper (almost literally ; )

barelyfloats


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## JungleJim (May 16, 2009)

Paid off all 52' yesterday - now I just need to get it back from Fiji


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine is actually 29'10" (officially) even in 1949 William Atkin knew about the "magical 30' mark" all sorts of things become more expensive at "30feet and over"


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

21 foot Buccaneer with 3 ft keel = very sturdy, lots of fun, and reasonable price for self and time with friends. Good for lake. Can also use at ocean when I move... or leave it here and upgrade? Time will tell.


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Capri 22 and Cape Dory 25.
In time we will replace the Cape Dory 25 with something that has standing head room, but will wait a few more years as we enjoy the cape Dory and use the Capri as our "trailer sailer".


----------



## fsheldon (Aug 23, 2011)

*jeanneau 37.2*

Adicionar conteúdo


----------



## fsheldon (Aug 23, 2011)

My boat has 37.2'


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I like to keep my fantasies from being too fantastic which is why I am live on a 30' Atkin's cutter rather than standing on the dock lusting after a 60' schooner.


----------



## trlrtrsh (Jan 24, 2011)

I recently bought a 39' Yorktown. It's a nice Boat. A bit to big I think for my first saiboat. Be that as it may, it's is built like a brick Sh*t house, or a Timex watch. It's a center cockpit boat, and because of that and the fact that I'm an old fart, I think "Single Handed" will be a way in the future.
I too look at the newer bigger boats, but I'm a realist, I got what I believe is a great deal, probably because of the economy. 
I'm looking forward to swallowing the anchor and visiting warm places.

Steve.


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Around 80' if you add them all up, otherwise most are around 24'.


----------



## masms22 (Sep 13, 2011)

hello, my boat is 22 beautiful feet


----------



## masms22 (Sep 13, 2011)

my boat is 22 beautiful feet


----------



## skyeblu (Feb 13, 2010)

1987 Beneteau First 235


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

1988 Catalina 36 Mk I


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

26ft 1975 Westerly Centaur. 
Easy to singlehand, spacious enough to liveaboard(eventualy).
Shes a keeper.
Safe sailing


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

A 1978 Grampian 26 foot, best great lakes sailboat, best of all she's mine and O look forward to every weekend and dy sail I can get.


----------



## Sailorman_glh (Sep 13, 2011)

Yet one more Catalina 22 sailor here. They're such great boats...


----------



## Dumah (Feb 18, 2010)

44' X 16' Cape Island 135 HP Senator running on dual fuel, PAID FOR.

Cheers, Dumah,
Halifax, NS


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

23 lwl 31loa


----------



## roncynthiao'day (Jul 18, 2011)

24' o'day 240


----------



## marian01 (Feb 3, 2008)

35' and happy


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My boat is "technically" 29'10" and I am starting to learn about more and more limitations that affect boat over 30'. Not just fees, regulations etc for boats 30' and over but I have talked to some world cruisers that just couldn't get thier 34'er into some marinas.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

curious as to where it is that a 34 cannot get into a marina...i prefer to anchor out--- but i am in a marina for named storm season as the anchorage here has mediocre holding and i dont wanna die from jova or irwin or their lil follower..... but there are lots of empty slips in this area, up to 100+ ft--is easy to find slips here if you are willing to pay the money for them.


----------



## dachelpo (Nov 25, 2007)

21.5 foot Hunter 216


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

1967 Corinthian 41 Tri. One of the first fiberglass production multihull designs built in the U.S. Ted Irwin design, his only multihull design. I have hull #12 of 28 built, last one built 1993. Beam of 24.5' single engine and she will motor turn within her own length. She has a skeg hung rudder. Center Cockpit. She has a draft of 35".

Ketch rigged, both masts have been upgraded and replaced, she is on her second engine, Perkins 104/50 HP, motor cruises at 7kts. She was rewired 3 years ago.

Currently on the hard for painting and upgrades to various systems. Fiberglass in good shape. She was a bit ahead of her time as she was built with Balsa Core which was used above the waterline and on the decks to make her strong and light. She is very similar to a Piver Victress 40 in design, though her amas are asymmetrical, which aid in pointing.

1936 Chris Craft Cruiser 30' - of the 19 built this is the last one known of. she is currently on the hard for complete rebuild. She has twin Chris Craft straight Eights, 65HP each.


----------



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

22 foot now and hoping it will grow into a larger one later.


----------



## twenty1knots (Mar 4, 2012)

1974 Pearson 30


----------



## Jeaux-Jeaux (Jan 15, 2012)

It is a 22' South Coast


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

35" Bonito


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

oops--got pretties in there, too--oh well....LOL


----------



## heenakapoor (May 29, 2012)

Currently I have 25 feet and 30.3 feet boats and I am seeing to buy more big boats.


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

When polling for size of boat you are using length. Displacement is important also.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

norahs arc said:


> When polling for size of boat you are using length. Displacement is important also.


 As well as beam, a friend of mine has a Catalina 30'....same length as mine, 1/2 the displacement and his cabin top is as wide as the entire beam of my boat (the planking, frames and ceiling take another 6" of my boat).


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

I assume that I add the length of both hulls in this survey? Hmmm .... then I max out the choices.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Intrestingly enough my spell check sees "multihull" as multimillion.....I haven't bothered to change it.....close enough


----------



## Mirelle (Mar 7, 2013)

she is a small 37 footer - 9ft 9ins beam, 27ft wl, wood construction, so really the size of a modern 26 footer...


----------



## Lady Adoryan (May 10, 2013)

Yankee 38 racer ))


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

Mine's 22', but it's a big 22' inside! 

When I first saw her, I thought she was 25 or 26 feet.

At 6' tall, I have standing headroom until I get past the galley to the head area. Then, it's a good sitting area, or stand under the fore hatch.
She will have a sit-down shower soon too! 

Completely paid for, solidly built, and capable of ocean crossing. The original owner sailed her from the UK to Houston and all around the Bay before he settled down, and sold her.

I'm the 3rd official owner.


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

We have a 21 and a 34 ft project, would like to sell both and get a 24-28 ft trailerable.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My boat looks alot bigger than 30' on the outside (probably has something to do with the proportions), but inside is pretty tight. Beam is 8'9" the sides take up 6" of that (1"planking w/2x3" frames and 1/4 cieling )which including cabinets gives the widest width in main cabin of 6'. From cabin to stern is 10' from companionway hatch to mast is 8' and ahead of the mast it gets too tight to be considered anything but storage, headroom under companionway is 6'2" under midship hatch is 6'4" and under cabin top in main cabin 5'7" (William Atkin felt that "you don't need to stand up everywhere).


----------



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

60' needs some work but paid for...


----------



## DJR351 (Mar 3, 2010)

44ft and all paid for, sailing sweetly......


----------



## jeffreyosborne90 (Jun 30, 2013)

28ft bayliner victoria 2750 sunbridge.. Havent scored me a sail yet


----------



## PacificSalt (Jun 4, 2013)

San Juan 7.7 - 26ft


----------



## Already There (Nov 15, 2012)

36.5 Ketch rigged classic.... New adventure everytime!!!


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

22' LOD 
30'6" LOA 
20'10" LWL
7400 lbs displacement


----------



## slowshoes (Aug 2, 2014)

16' sloop
19' sloop
32' cutter


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Cutter 
LOA 47'
Beam 13'9"
Disp 30k


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2014)

1978 Hughes 26


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Cs 36t


----------



## Wandersome (Jan 14, 2013)

Alberg 37


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

35' of Carl Alberg perfection


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

My personal boat is a US 25, my work fleet consists of a Santana 20, 3 Capri 22s, 3 J-22s, a San Juan 23 and 2 Catalina 25s. I also assist with the Portland fleet, 5 Santana 20s, 4 Capri 22s, a Cal 22, a Cal 24, 2 Wavelength 24s, 2 Catalina 25s, a Zap 26, a Hunter 26.5, and a Cal 27. And we have a Catalina 30 in Gig Harbor.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

27 and *VERY HAPPY* living aboard and cruising.......
*
The West Coast.....*









*The Baja coast*









*Trailing cross country*









*The ICW*









*The Gulf coast*









And soon, farther afield.........

Greg


----------



## Sailsteady (May 22, 2001)

1985 Ticon 30. Great little pocket cruiser!


----------



## parparm (Oct 12, 2016)

2011 beneteau oceanis 43

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

35 feet. 15 feet for the boy, dog and I, plus 20 feet for the wife.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

1041 votes and only 35 boats over 47'! I would never have guessed. Very interesting.


----------



## gonecrusin (Aug 23, 2016)

Added one Capta


----------



## dreamdoer (Mar 7, 2013)

Twenty two foot Westerly Nomad on a trailer set up for easy ramp launching. Paid for and perfect in my eyes!


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Mmm. I have a c/l 16 and am the proud new owner of a s2 7.9(26) ft.? My wife thinks I,m crazy......


----------



## Caveam (Aug 3, 2015)

Size is relative! My boat is 28 foot and it's just the right size for me. A bit bigger interior would be nice but a bigger boat on the whole, costs more and there is more boat to maintain!

cheers

Andrew


----------



## Cbc82081! (Nov 30, 2016)

My sailboat is 23' long and rather longer in tooth. She's a 1977 American Mariner 7.1. I'm returning to sailing after a 40 year hiatus and wanted an entry level gentle sailboat to relearn on. So far, this first year has been a great learning experience and my grandson is loving every minute of it.


----------



## LetsGetWet (Sep 29, 2017)

22 feet. Enough to learn and determine whether wifey will dig it too.


----------

